# dust collector fix



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

I cant find the old threadso i figured I would just start a new one, pardon me if I broke a rule or something. I was struggling with leakage on the harbor freight 2 hp dust collector. I wanted to try and make like a trash can connector to eliminate the dust bag. 
I determined after a bunch of trial and error the trash can thing just wasnt worth it. The hefty flex bag fit just fine and they are cheap. Next, after a whole bunch of taping and fussing I found out that by using double sided carpet tape, the tape adhers to the metal frame and then the bag to the tape and when you put the banding on and tighten it down there were no leaks. I had one small leak develop and i put duct tape over that. Just thought Id share, double sided carpet tape its not that expensive, holds well and it made the whole process so much easier.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I used the big box store clear lawn bags, for all three of my collectors, even the big, four bagger.

What REALLY helped was, adding some of the foam like they use between campers and pickup beds. Even the factory bags leaked a little. Since doing this, I can fold the oversized bags back on themselves and they still seal well.

Eventually, I'm going to go with two thirty gallon plastic water barrels for the big collector. I'll make a nylon sleeve that fits the collector snug and then straps to the barrel top. A view port will allow me to monitor fill level.

I, like everybody and their brother, already use a plastic barrel for the cyclone separator.


----------

